
Rocket League Will Drop Support for Mac, Linux Versions in March - ndrake
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/rocket-league-will-drop-support-for-mac-linux-versions-in-march/
======
Jeaye
I've put a lot of time and money into Rocket League, including working on
GNU/Linux support for BakkesMod. This is a damn shame.

Second follow up: I have Proton running RL consistently at 250 FPS using the
following start command: PROTON_USE_D9VK=1 %command% -nomovie -high
-AllowBackgroundAudio

First follow up: With the native version, I can keep a steady 250 FPS (the in-
game max). With the Steam Play version, using Proton 4.11, I average around
145 FPS. Certainly not the same.

~~~
codyb
Seems like they’re making money hand over fist and releasing nothing besides
cosmetic items.

I’m super happy to support the game developers because I love Rocket League,
and I do buy cosmetic items when I like them because the 20 bucks here or
there doesn’t really bother me so much.

But when I read the forums all I see is complaints that no one is listening,
that there’s been no improvements on tournament play and organization, that
there’s been nothing new for years except skins and decals.

Better training packs would be awesome. Being able to access training packs in
any manner besides these 16 or 20 character hashes or whatever would be
awesome.

Being able to favorite a training pack _after_ you started playing it would be
awesome.

On the switch I can’t start a training pack from a 16 character code, then
favorite after I start it, I need to reenter the entire code and then remember
to click favorite.

If I ever do want to switch to a better platform than switch I can’t transfer
any of the items I paid for, I’ll have to figure out the market place to sell
my items then buy new ones on a new account, and I probably won’t be able to
transfer friends lists or anything else.

Maybe it’ll get better if they’re supporting less platforms but seems like
they could start introducing a bit more than cosmetics here and there
considering the money they’re pulling in.

------
cannedslime
They hardly support PC as it is. It is a great game, but on PC its just bad.
Can't even mouse look if you want to.

~~~
milkytron
> It is a great game, but on PC its just bad.

What makes it bad on PC?

I've played on Xbox, Switch, Mac, and PC. I much prefer PC because of input
latency, frame rate, and graphics. Xbox was much worse than PC when I played
it, and Switch was worse (still great that it's there at all though). Mac was
better than Xbox, but my Mac didn't have a dedicated graphics card.

